

Show HN: Never miss a software update again - ghosttown
http://updateditis.com/

======
cdawzrd
I like that the name can be a pun, "Updated-itis: a disease where the
afflicted person cannot help but check hourly whether all of their software is
up-to-date"

~~~
ghosttown
I like that... it was originally a play on yodas strange little syntax.

------
nathan_long
Ruby programmers who use Bundler can get this for their gems with `bundle
outdated`. It's not push notification, but it's much more comprehensive.

------
zalew
I thought of making a similar service, but with the option to upload a package
manager config file. scenario: I have project A and B, with some dependencies.
I upload the files, and I get a weekly digest "project A: updates for django,
userena, taggit, jquery, zurb foundation. project B: django, zurb foundation"
or similar. Have you thought of implementing it?

~~~
ghosttown
I have almost finished the ability to add custom projects (within reason).
Perhaps I could then implement a service which auto-detects packages. So, user
Bob creates a repo in github. He adds a file in the root called packages.json
which contains a list of the packages he is using. He then adds his repo to
updateditis.com. Updateditis periodically checks his packages.json file and if
it detects a change in one of the packages versions, it emails Bob saying "For
project XYZ, the package ABC has been updated to version 1.2.3, you should
consider updating it."

~~~
zalew
why would I need to add a repo in a scm provider of your choice? let me just
upload a requirements file.

~~~
ghosttown
Well that should be possible too. However if you add a package later, it would
be easier to edit your own package file then to log back in to updateditis and
re-upload a package file. Automatic for the people

~~~
zalew
yes, but IMO it should be provided as a feature, not as a requirement. I'm
probably in the minority here, but I prefer general solutions to 'github
extensions', as when you host projects elswhere all those useful tools become
simply worthless. especially that using a package manager and using github
isn't necessarily tied together.

------
scherrymomin
Reminds me of Bundlescout: <http://bundlescout.com>

------
wise_young_man
Cool idea, similar to what I had in mind using Git's tagging system when I
built <http://hubnotify.com>. Are you using any repo or is the version just in
a local database?

~~~
ghosttown
Nice site! Currently tracking the version in a local database and checking for
changes hourly via cron. I've half implemented checking github repo's but its
not 100% accurate yet. Not sure how you are doing it but I am going to focus
on an update being any change to a branch. So its basically tracking branches
only.

------
farms
Looks pretty fancy, any plans for an API / auto upgrade system that you could
have sitting server side?

~~~
ghosttown
No plans for an api as such yet. Although I might add in the ability to change
the notification type. Options would be a push url, sms, jabber notification
and anything else that might be useful.

~~~
farms
I think non email based notification, or customizable notification, would be a
killer.

------
nathanpc
Congratulations. Awesome idea and a great implementation.

~~~
ghosttown
Thanks :)

